# كيف نتاكد ان الانحياز الامامي والعكسي سليم بالدائره للترانزستور



## المفكر1 (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اتمنى اجد الرد الواضح والاجابه الكامله لمعرفه ان الدائره تحقق بها شرط الانحياز الامامي بين القاعده والمشع والعكسي بين القاعده والمجمع ؟ مرفق لدائره وهل قيمه المقاومه r4 لها دور في تحديد الانحياز على اساس الجهد المحمل عليها وتحياتي


----------



## medio reda (5 مارس 2010)

thank u so much my friend about this circuits


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 مارس 2010)

اخى
فى هذا الرابط طريقة حساب هذه الدائرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html

كما أنه لكى تستطيع الحساب يجب تحديد قيمة بيتا


----------



## المفكر1 (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم خير للرد على المشاركه ولكن الا تعتقدوا ان المقاومات توفر عنصر الانجياز الامامي والخلفي لعمل الدائره وتحياتي


----------

